# smart trim for nail trims



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

has any one tried the smart trim by the makers of greenies? i was wondering if it was as wonderful as they make it seem
link


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I never used that but the clippers i have now... kodie seems to get nasty when i try to clip his nails... maybe the clippers hurt?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I always clip nails after a bath and they are softer and easier to cut then. I do it while Lady is wrapped in her towel so she couldn't resist even if she wanted to!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Seems neat! I especially like the electric nail file.. Tuffy's nails always seem extra sharp and scratchy after I cut them and I've tried filing them with an extra strength people nail file but he has none of it and typically wiggles his way away from me. I'm going to see if they carry it at Petsmart and see if any of them have tried it. Thanks for the link


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Somebody let me know how it works!!! Brinkley hates his nails trimmed!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker isnt too bad with his nails, but i do file them afterwards and i wanted to eliminate a step....but my mother has trouble trimming her yorkie's nails b/c they are black and i thought this would be perfect, but i want to make sure it works







i have seen them on other pet supply sites for cheaper, so if n e one gets it, shop around first!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 7 2005, 10:29 AM
> *I always clip nails after a bath and they are softer and easier to cut then. I do it while Lady is wrapped in her towel so she couldn't resist even if she wanted to!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33976*


[/QUOTE]

I do clip them right after a bath so i dunno what his problem is. -_- He's a BAD boy!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi doesn't like having hers cut either. I've tried wrapping her up in a towel but it made no difference. The only thing that seems to work is distracting her with treats and working fast. She only puts up with it for so long and then she turns into a wiggle worm.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm not sure how it works, but I tend to dislike using anything that spins or can catch and pull hair on a dog with long coat. I love to dremel nails, but have seen some horrible things happen when used on a long-haired dog and hair gets stuck in it. How does it work?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have heard the same thing, that you should never Dremel a long haired dog, that the hair can get tangled in it.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd love to know if it works...I won't even try to cut my babies nails. I take them to a local petfood store (there is a groomer at the back of the store) and they do them for a $5.00 donation to Animal Aid.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't think it's the clipping that bothers my dogs (unless I clip the quick) as much as the sound! The sound of their nails being clipped freaks them out.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny will let me cut his nails (not to say he likes it but he put up with it) but i never cut then short enough becuase i think i will go to far so i have a question on the dogs nail there is the pink part then right after the pink part its kinda white then the tip is clear i always cut the clear part off but i have been afriad to cut the white part like does the pink part continue into the white area i just cant see it or is it safe to cut?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

kingwholesale has it on sale for 16.99 so i guess i will be the guinea pig(well parker) and buy it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 7 2005, 10:18 PM
> *I don't think it's the clipping that bothers my dogs (unless I clip the quick) as much as the sound!  The sound of their nails being clipped freaks them out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34105*


[/QUOTE]

Yep I find that the case with use to.. It the sound of the clipers.

Lilly521, it 's just like our nails cut above the pink. The pink is the flesh. So don't cut to close to it.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Feb 7 2005, 10:44 PM
> *Sunny will let me cut his nails (not to say he likes it but he put up with it) but i never cut then short enough becuase i think i will go to far so i have a question on the dogs nail there is the pink part then right after the pink part its kinda white then the tip is clear i always cut the clear part off but i have been afriad to cut the white part like does the pink part continue into the white area i just cant see it or is it safe to cut?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34111*


[/QUOTE]

Fantasia is the same way. She hates her nails cut but she will put up with it. She actually starts to wiggle when I am on her last paw. I am also the same with cutting her nails, I don't want to make her bleed so I don't cut as far as I should. The result is cutting her nails more often than normal. It seems her back nails are longer than her front. I don't know why I am more brave with the front than the back.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I cut nails once a week because I only take the tips off, too. That way they stay short but I don't get their quicks.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok i got my new smart trim nail trimmer in! i tried it out and i like it. it was a little different than i expected..thought it grinded and trimmed at the same time but it doesnt. here are some pics to help me explain.:








the white part inside the cut end goes up and down as you adjust the knob on the opposite end, this prevents you from cutting to far. you also dont have to worry as you cut b/c you know you cant go to far.








this is the grinding end...it has to areas you can grind. the nice feature about it is if u push too hard, it stops the spinning. prevents you from hurting your pooch.


















i tried it out on parker. it was much faster than the nail trimmings we normally go through. i didnt have to watch carefully as i cut b/c i trusted i had it set to the proper debth. then i turned on the grinder. i thought he would freak but he didnt. it filed his nails so much faster than our old method of just a normal nail file. he didnt budge! i was excited. i thought i had wasted my money until i tried it. so i would def. recommend this product. but it does make noise, so buyer beware. if u have ne other questions, feel free to ask!
this concludes my review LOL


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Sounds interesting. How do puppies nails feel after the filing... are they dull.
After I trip chester and chelseys nail, they could cut you... they are sharp.
I walk around with sratches on my hand from playing with them. I would love something that could file them nicely, but if ti makes noise I know chester will freak out.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah they feel smooth..u basically file the rough edges off. the file makes the same amount of noise as my electric clipper. of course my electric clipper was advertised as being quiet. it basically makes a vibrating noise.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ohhh, sounds good! Lady M, is the noise really loud or is it just a hum? I've tried using people nail files on Peanut, but I think it's the feeling of the file that freaks him out.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i wish there was a way to post a sound file on here cause i would so everyone could hear it


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Lady M, you're so great!!! Thanks for the info and the pictures!! My clippers were also advertised as "quiet for noise sensitive dogs" and that was a bunch of hooey!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 7 2005, 09:18 PM
> *I don't think it's the clipping that bothers my dogs (unless I clip the quick) as much as the sound!  The sound of their nails being clipped freaks them out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34105*


[/QUOTE]

Try clipping them right after the bath, even before you blow dry. When they are super soft they don't really make that sound. Plus their blood is super warm and you can see the quick REALLY easily, its bright red and the white nail is really clear because its wet.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

How hard is it to adjust to the right length? I am so afraid to clip my dogs nails--
Quincymom


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

not hard at all u can make it to where it just takes the tips off...u use a coin to turn the dial.


----------

